# Aquarium safe paint?



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll have a return line for my upcoming 180g coming down inside the tank (all the way to the floor), and I'd like to paint it black.

I've read mentions on several other forums of folks using Krylon Fusion... but I also talked to Krylon, and they said they couldn't recommend it, which has me a bit nervous.

What do folks use to paint things inside a tank?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

What are you painting inside the tank? Most people I have seen use Krylon Fusion paint the outside of the back of the tank.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have used Krylon Fusion on my intakes, and returns in the tank, and have no unexplained fish deaths.

I let it cure really well, and gave them a wash down as well before putting them in.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I have seen other people do the exact same thing as tazcrash without any ill effects. If thats what you are planning on painting, I would think you'll be in good shape. If you are planning on painting something that is really pourous though it might be a different story.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

PVC pipe, it is a return line for a closed loop, jets shooting up from the floor of the tank to help circulation.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used the Krylon Fusion myself with no apparent problems.

Like taz mentioned, make sure its cured well followed by the wash deal. 

I just let my stuff dry until it didnt have a strong paint smell basically, then rinsed it well.

The only thing I cant comment on is the longevity of the paint as the items I painted werent used but 3-4 months if I remember correctly.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Do any of you guys who used the paint, have any rasping fish, like plecos?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

crazie.eddie said:


> Do any of you guys who used the paint, have any rasping fish, like plecos?


I have 2 farowellas in mine, but there is also plenty of wood, and long stems for them.


----------

